
Show HN: Unofficial Wunderlist API client library and CLI, written in go - robdimsdale
https://github.com/robdimsdale/wl
======
jmnicolas
Do they still have sync problems ? I stopped using Wunderlist about 2 years
ago since the sync wasn't reliable (I think I had a web, a Windows and an
Android client, only the web client was reliable).

~~~
robdimsdale
I haven't noticed any issues with sync. Perhaps in part because they switched
from an undocumented API to the publicly-documented one about a year ago.

